
More 'No Tech Zone' signs appear in San Francisco as artist reveals identity - earlyadapter
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/oct/05/san-francisco-no-tech-zone-signs-artist-revealed-ivan-cash
======
emocin
The signs cost 100 dollars each... on his website.

Guess I should stop working with computers and be an 'artist' to make the real
money.

